

Steven Novella on Low Carb Diets - MikeCapone
http://www.theness.com/neurologicablog/?p=1354

======
ryanelkins
I'm going to do some more indepth research when I get home. I've read plenty
of articles by people with PhDs in areas that focused particularly on things
like how exercise and diet affects the body.

From what I've read there is evidence to show that the old thought "a calorie
is a calorie" is not true. Dr. Novella points to a study where "low-carb" was
20% of the caloric intake, and uses this study to validate that statement,
however, most places I read about define low carb as much lower than this
(generally about 20g which probably works out to about 7-8% or so).

I'm definitely not an authority on this but I know I've seen some info that
seemed really well backed (by science) that shows that there is validity to
the low carb diets for fat loss (there is a difference between weight loss and
fat loss).

